# MTB Brühl / Umgebung



## coffee_to_go_w (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin von München nach Brühl gezogen und suche nun Leute die lust haben mit mir MTB zu fahren. 

Möchte es erst mal ein bischen locker angehen d.h so touren um die 2-4 Stunden. Von der Strecke her fahre ich keine Trails oder Downhill. 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet. 

Da ich aus München bin habe ich mit dem momentanen Wetter keine Probleme und fahre auch gerne im Schnee. 

Grüße 

Verena


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2010)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434913&page=10
da wird dir geholfen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich dem Hubert nur zustimmen. Wir touren eigentlich immer Dienstags durch die Ville, Treffen ist am Wasserturm in Brühl. Einfach mal beim LMB nachschauen. Jeder Zugezogene ist herzlich willkommen, und da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Bin letztes Jahr auch aus Hannover dazugestoßen und habe schnell Anschluss gefunden. Und wenn das weiße Zeug dann wieder weg ist und es ein wenig wärmer wird, wirst du dich wundern, wie viele Biker es in der Ville gibt. 

Hoffentlich bis bald

Gruß Robin

PS: Ach Hubert, deine Tour letztes Jahr um Kommern hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich ab April quasi dein Nachbar werde. Ich ziehe nach Gehn. Sieht also so aus, dass du in Zukunft mir noch den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen willst, was du noch nicht weißt. Da kann man nur sagen, dass du eine super Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet und "deine" Heimat gut an den Mann gebracht hast. Solltest vielleicht als Fremdenführer anheuern


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (1. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 
Ich werde mich nächste Woche anschließen. 

Bis dann, 

Grüße Verena


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2010)

Ja korrekt ! Da kann man mal sehn was man mit 40km Trailriding around Kommern so alles anrichten kann. Haben mittlerweile auch nen relativ regelmäßigen MTB-Treff hier etabliert. Es geht meistens Mittwochs ab 17:00 los. Sind aber bis auf meiner einer alle nicht im Forum. Bist immer willkommen 



Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Da kann ich dem Hubert nur zustimmen. Wir touren eigentlich immer Dienstags durch die Ville, Treffen ist am Wasserturm in Brühl. Einfach mal beim LMB nachschauen. Jeder Zugezogene ist herzlich willkommen, und da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Bin letztes Jahr auch aus Hannover dazugestoßen und habe schnell Anschluss gefunden. Und wenn das weiße Zeug dann wieder weg ist und es ein wenig wärmer wird, wirst du dich wundern, wie viele Biker es in der Ville gibt.
> 
> Hoffentlich bis bald
> 
> ...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Februar 2010)

Komm ich dann gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2010)

Schnieef, wir haben IHN verloren  Kaum war er da, will der Robin GEHN!
Da bleiben wir dran! Wir improvisieren kostenlose KITA, den Besser-Essen-Pass für lau beim Pizzaservice, Max-Ernst-Abo - so kampflos gerät uns keine Hubert'sche schraege Übernahme ! Gentleman, start your engines


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2010)

... ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld ! Ich bin lediglich eine Trailtour um Kommern mit ihm gefahren. Aber ich komm mir im Sommer mal die Ville angucken, mal sehn ob's da wirklich so eklatante unterschiede gibt


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, du wirst einen minnimalen Unterschied feststellen,keine 40km Trails sondern ca. 4 ,die Höhenmeter einer Tour bei uns hast du am ersten Berg schon geschafft,aber dafür ist die Stimmung immer SUPER und es ist ne menge los wenn das Wetter stimmt!!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2010)

Ha, du willst das Pizza-Abo! Wir schmeissen den Bruzzler schon mal an.... Gruß, Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Februar 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Schnieef, wir haben IHN verloren  Kaum war er da, will der Robin GEHN!
> Da bleiben wir dran! Wir improvisieren kostenlose KITA, den Besser-Essen-Pass für lau beim Pizzaservice, Max-Ernst-Abo - so kampflos gerät uns keine Hubert'sche schraege Übernahme ! Gentleman, start your engines



Keine Sorge werter Pete, ich bleibe euch erhalten. Aber auf oben genannte Angebote komme ich gerne zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

will auch

Euer König!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2010)

AUCH!

anonymer Untertan!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2010)

Ok, also auf vielfachen wunsch wird es dann sobald die ersten Sonnenstrahlen die Trails freigebruzelt haben die klassische Kommerner-Trail-Runde im LMB geben. ... stay tuned


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2010)

Auja! Eine schicke Schlammpackung kommt jetzt gut!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ok, also auf vielfachen wunsch wird es dann sobald die ersten Sonnenstrahlen die Trails freigebruzelt haben die klassische Kommerner-Trail-Runde im LMB geben. ... stay tuned


----------



## Dusterx (23. Februar 2010)

Moin, moin,

bin neu hier und auch aus Brühl. Hab mir gerad ein neues Bike gegönnt und werd wohl in Zukunft wieder öfters in der Ville anzutreffen sein 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Februar 2010)

Willkommen in der Ville Stefan!!

Wenn du wissen willst wo es hier Touren gibt und wann,dann schau immer in den Ville Fred,dort wird meistens das ganze hier in und um Brühl geplant!
Im LMB oben rechts auf der Seite steht zb. für Dienstag Abend eine Runde durch die Ville an,Startpunkt ist der Wasserturm!!
Dieses Angebot steht das ganze Jahr Dienstag Abend 18:15 Uhr,ob Sommer oder Winter!
Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder Touren am Wochenende,also immer mal wieder reinschauen!!


----------



## Dusterx (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Tom,

klasse! Danke für den Hinweis!
Werd mich sicher melden.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2010)

@Stefan: Cynthia sei Dank, ich hatte schon Angst wir müssten für 150mm neue Drops schaufeln - z.Zt. kannst du Federweg über Naturhindernisse satt ausleben Ja,ja, die Ville, für jeden was dabei - hoffentlich in 2-3 Wochen wieder regelmäßig Dienstag abends mit den Just-for-fun-riders, Gruß, Pete


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo zuammen, 

das Radfahren hat mich nach länger Pause endlich wieder. 

Nimmt denn jemand am Poison Bike CUP teil? Ich würde gerne an ein paar Rennen teilnehmen, allerdings sind die Rennen ohne Auto schlecht zu erreichen. 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet der mich mitnehmen könnte. 

Viele Grüße 

Verena


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Verena!

Ich hatte eigentlich geplant, einige Rennen des Poison-Cup zu fahren. Welche genau, steht noch nicht fest. Transport wäre kein Problem, da ich einen Bike-Träger habe.
Kannst Dich ja einfachmal über PN melden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Yuma-F (4. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn der Poison-Cub und wo findet der statt?


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (4. Januar 2011)

hi, 

hier bekommst du alle infos: 

http://www.poisonbike-cup.de/


----------



## Yuma-F (4. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (4. Januar 2011)

nix zu danken  

und interessant für dich?


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Januar 2011)

Nöh, eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

